# Eldad Hagar and Loreta Frankonyte



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I wish more members would take time to watch the videos that some of us share. This is yet another touching video of a precious Malt being rescued by the awesome Eldad Hagar ... and, a singer by the name of Loreta Frankonyte, who helped assist Eldad. Lorena also sang the song accompanying the video.

I couldn't stop the tears from flowing. Although I am sure this precious fluff baby will now be placed in a loving forever home ... it's heartbreaking to see what yet another precious abandoned angel went through while living out in the streets all alone and frightened. https://www.youtube.com/user/eldad75


----------



## wkomorow

what a great ending to such a sad story. She was obviously very scared . I'm still amazed at how well even young dogs can survive on their own . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nena2KK

I watch all of Eldad Hagar's videos. He does such wonderful work~almost always end up crying. The abandoned and mistreated show so much love and gratitude for being rescued.


----------



## mdbflorida

Beautiful story and song. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snowbody

I always watch Eldad's videos. And usually cry but always a good outcome.Lindsay and I were so lucky to have been able to meet him a few years ago along when he was in town for a talk show.What a nice guy. I have a photo of Lindsay, Eldad and Fiona. He is one very committed man.


----------



## sherry

Love these videos. They always make me cry.


----------

